# The Correlation Between GOLD and the AUD



## warennie (30 April 2011)

There is a large correlation between GOLD and the AUD
I'm looking for a nice chart to show this and any correlation figures to represent it.
Anyone got anything good?

Best I can make myself...


----------



## skyQuake (30 April 2011)

Actually not that high historically

Rolling Corr:

2year 0.410
1year 0.235


----------



## Uncle Festivus (30 April 2011)

http://stockcharts.com/freecharts/perf.html?$GOLD,$XAD,$usd


----------



## tothemax6 (30 April 2011)

Of course there is a high correlation, they are both measured in USD.


----------



## So_Cynical (30 April 2011)

warennie said:


> There is a large correlation between GOLD and the AUD
> I'm looking for a nice chart to show this and any correlation figures to represent it.
> Anyone got anything good?




Not much correlation over the last 12 months...Gold in AUD going sideways and not setting new highs like in USD.

http://www.kitco.com/gold_currency/charts.htm?USD
~


----------

